# Owning a Puppy and Working Full Time.. Need Your Advice!



## hsky12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi there,

I am a new poster here. I have read some of the threads related to the topic that I am posting on, however, my circumstances are a little different than the other posters.. So a bit about my background: I am single and work full-time, Monday to Friday. I commute approx. 20min each way. I own my own house and have a fairly large back yard (not fully fenced). I am mostly a home body and would devote my time before and after work as well as on weekends to my potential puppy. I should make it clear that I have not gotten a puppy yet, asking is part of my research. The breed that I would be interested in is a Husky cross of some sort (I would ONLY adopt from a rescue). The puppy that I am currently interested in will be approximately 4 months old by the time I would get it (maybe a little older) and she has already began crate training and housetraining. Since 4 months is young, I would be able to come home during lunch (some flexibility with my work schedule) and let her out/play/short walk with her, as well as 45-1 hr walks before and after work (more if needed - I like to be active as well). When she got older I would find a dog walker/neighbor (I am new to the neighborhood and don't know very many people at the moment) to let her out during lunch. When she's old enough I would also take her to doggie daycare a couple times a week for socialization, interaction, etc. I am asking because I would not bring a puppy into my life if I felt like it would be unfair to the dog. I am fully ready for the commitment for 15+ years, this is more about the dog's welfare. I should add that this would be the first dog that I have ever had in my life.

Anyways, my specific questions to all the experienced dog owners would be:
1. does my current schedule allow for enough time for interaction between the puppy and I?
2. Is a husky cross a breed that would be okay on it's own for 4-5 hours at a time? (Especially a 4 month old puppy)? 

Thanks!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

sounds like youre willing to commit i work 3 jobs, 1 being a home business my husky/lab mix is okay at home for 8 hours at a time, crated. the only thing is youll have to walk longer than an hour but you can do bike rides and rollerblading or skiing in the winter.
i usually take thor for about 2 hours, than 2 hours again


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

With your schedule my first recommendation for you would not be a puppy. BUT. If you have the means to come back in the middle of the day or have people come by to let the pup out, and later in life afford dog services... Then I don't see why not!

My first breed recommendation would also not be a husky. Honestly, there is a high chance that if this dog grows up getting regular exercise and attention, it will probably be happy like any other dog would. I grew up seeing huskies in the New York City area, most of them just playing in dog parks, jogging, or walking. They seemed well mannered and happy. BUT. There is a *higher chance* of a husky being discontent with just-walks, compared to... your average labrador. I just want to put that out there. Mostly you will hear about the extremes of husky personalities; their endurance, intelligence, rambunctious nature, vocalizations, etc. It's just people should be prepared for the extremes and be pleasantly surprised if their dogs are more mellow, rather than expect a 'normal' dog and be overwhelmed later on. 

I don't know how dead set you are on getting a puppy but if you really want a husky you could maybe opt for a young adult that is in foster care. There ARE huskies out there that suit your lifestyle and getting an older dog will let you see what personality you're getting into.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I would not recommend a husky even a mix. I can not stress this enough. More times then not youll get one that can not be left alone for long periods of time its a husky thing. There is a chance you could find a mix that does not have that trait but Huskies end up in the shelters a lot because of their inability to be left alone for long periods of time. It nothing short of a nightmare to have a husky that can't be left a lone. so youd be taking a risk really! cause if its part husky that quality could come through! They are beautiful but not easy dogs to own. As a matter of fact they are one of the most difficult breeds of dogs to own. Id go for another breed to be quite honest! People buy them because they look wonderful but that is why the husky rescues are full.


huskies are not all about exercise they are about stimulation too. My husky is bored of walks. He needs more then that. Mental exercise and stimulation.

Huskies are known to have EXTREME separation anxiety. getting a puppy you will not know if it will not work out til its to late then youve landed another husky / mix into a shelter. You see when a husky can not be left a lone its simply nearly impossible to leave it a lone for the general household. its not oh ill figure something out and make it work...its not like that. A husky will destroy your home. injure itself. escape its yard. Destroy crates or any attempt to confine it. My Husky had a issue with confinement not always about leaving him alone. He has another dog to keep him company but if you confine him. The crate will be ruined he will be bloody and there will be piss and crap on the walls and ceiling. the floor will be clawed to pieces whether it be carpeting or hardwood or laminate. and in the middle of all of it a Husky covered head to toe in pee and poop miserable. He is 4 now but we let him have the run of the house when we are gone and he does O.K with this. but will pee and poo if he gets upset ( usually if we are gone longer then normal or the other dog is not home to keep him company ) We have a home equipped for easy clean ups. ALso if we are going to be gone longer then normal we have a attached heated / ACed insulated room onto our home to keep the dog in...its dog proof. Complete with his own dog house. lol overboard? Well  I spent half of his life buying crate after crate and washing pee and poop off him and replacing floors. Just my dog? Ive heard of many people with the same experiences with a husky. I know many huskies personally who were put in shelters for this problem cause unlike other problems...how does the average person DEAL with something this extreme? Also keeping them in a yard is very difficult they dig and can jump and figure out how to escape almost any yard =-) They are wonderful dogs but not for the average owner. not even for the experienced owners. Working at a animal clinic out of the roughly new husky owners ive seen come through our doors as puppies and rescues in the last few years. not a single one of them is still with the family. All of them were rehomed / put to sleep / or dumped in a shelter. The only ones I know that have huskies that it worked out are ones that have had them for years and know the breed well. 


They are wonderful dogs but I can tell you...I Would not risk getting a puppy a adult from a rescue maybe cause they may know the personality better. 

Other then huskies....Puppies take a lot of time and commitment and working full time will be very difficult to train the dog. I would recommend a adult dog in your situation.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Fade said:


> I would not recommend a husky. more times then not youll get one that can not be left alone for long periods of time its a husky thing. There is a chance you could find a mix that does not have that trait but Huskies end up in the shelters a lot because of their inability to be left alone for long periods of time. It nothing short of a nightmare to have a husky that can't be left a lone. so youd be taking a risk really! cause if its part husky that quality could come through! They are beautiful but not easy dogs to own. As a matter of fact they are one of the most difficult breeds of dogs to own. Id go for another breed to be quite honest!
> 
> 
> huskies are not all about exercise they are about stimulation too. My husky is bored of walks. He needs more then that. Mental exercise and stimulation.
> ...


did i just get lucky? or perhaps im doing everything "right" i give thor mental and physical stimulation but he seems to do perfectly fine in his crate however this could be because of how long he was in the shelter for. or maybe he just feels comfortable? 
he only barks for a few mins when i get ready for work, than silence. ive set up a camera to make sure. nothing just plays in his crate and goes to sleepies. 
hes a hyper crazy dog but hes also very chill


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

With all due respect? Thor is a Husky mix, and you've only had him a month. And he's an adult dog. All of those things play in favor of him being really well behaved right now, in particular, and better than the crazy stage of teenage hood in, especially, a purebred husky.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

CptJack said:


> With all due respect? Thor is a Husky mix, and you've only had him a month. And he's an adult dog. All of those things play in favor of him being really well behaved right now, in particular, and better than the crazy stage of teenage hood in, especially, a purebred husky.


 im sorry i mustve mis-read i thought when op said this
"the breed that I would be interested in is a Husky cross of some sort (I would ONLY adopt from a rescue). "

that they would be getting a mixed breed. which is what thor is.....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

asuna said:


> im sorry i mustve mis-read i thought when op said this
> "the breed that I would be interested in is a Husky cross of some sort (I would ONLY adopt from a rescue). "
> 
> that they would be getting a mixed breed.



The thing is? It's not that simple, and your husky mix could act nothing like the one she ends up with - or one more closely resembling a husky. Is it possible to find a zen husky cross? ABSOLUTELY. But based on 'husky mix' and the idea that they're looking for husky traits, since in their dog it's undetermined as to mix (as in: the dog doesn't exist yet)? Almost impossible. And you still have an adult dog, who is in his honeymoon period with you.

Also the more they look like a specific breed, it seems the more they act like that breed. Probably something about the strength of genes expressed.


----------



## hsky12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for your replies! I will look into getting a young adult dog - seems like it may fit my situation better. I should have mentioned that I would definitely be prepared to give my puppy/dog mental stimulation and would be willing to do more physical activities than just walking my dog. I bought a pair of snow shoes (I am Canadian) and live out near a lake all year round, so I hope there would be potential activities for us to do. Any mental/physical activities anyone could recommend to help combat the boredom?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Mostly you will hear about the extremes of husky personalities; their endurance, intelligence, rambunctious nature, vocalizations, etc. It's just people should be prepared for the extremes and be pleasantly surprised if their dogs are more mellow, rather than expect a 'normal' dog and be overwhelmed later on.


Quoting myself. 
Asuna, also with all due respect, you really shouldn't take what Fade said personally. Thor sounds like a wonderful dog but just as all huskies are not what Fade described, most husky mixes are probably not going to be like Thor. The OP could very well get a husky mix puppy that grows up to be very 'traditional' husky. Without knowing anything about a person over the internet except what they SAY they're willing to do, what they expect (because everything always turns out as expected, am I right? ), it is always better to prepare that person for the worst. 

I still think a husky or husky mix COULD work. But there is a better chance of it working if the OP picks a young adult/adult with a known personality and is a better match.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

CptJack said:


> The thing is? It's not that simple, and your husky mix could act nothing like the one she ends up with - or one more closely resembling a husky. Is it possible to find a zen husky cross? ABSOLUTELY. But based on 'husky mix' and the idea that they're looking for husky traits, since in their dog it's undetermined as to mix (as in: the dog doesn't exist yet)? Almost impossible. And you still have an adult dog, who is in his honeymoon period with you.
> 
> Also the more they look like a specific breed, it seems the more they act like that breed. Probably something about the strength of genes expressed.


My Husky mix will tear your sh*t apart left home alone for 20 minutes. :| Separation anxiety ain't NO JOKE. I lost a bed to it. A BED. He is a young adult and will most likely never grow out of it. Bae Dog is on medication and I expect he will always need a dog pal to keep him company.

Bae will also escape from any crate. You'll come home to a busted up metal thing, blood, pee, and salvia everywhere.

Bae is not under exercised or under stimulated. The shelter had no idea he would have this separation anxiety. I could leave a raw steak in the room and he would ignore it. Separation Anxiety isn't something you can "train out" of a dog. Its something you _train with_! I say this because even if you get a young adult, you might actually have no idea what you are getting into. I know I didn't. :|

I would not recommend a Husky* (or a Husky Mix) for a first timer who isn't going to be home a lot. So much can go wrong... So much... *reminiscing about my bed*

OP are there any other mixes you are interested in? Husky are pretty and very active dogs which means they are a lot of fun. And a lot of trouble. Say the word and I'll post my torn up bed photo for you!

*I love Huskies as a breed and they are great dogs. But only for the right people. All breeds don't work with all lifestyles. Huskies are kind of tricky to fit into a lifestyle where you are gone a lot.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

hsky12 said:


> Thanks for your replies! I will look into getting a young adult dog - seems like it may fit my situation better. I should have mentioned that I would definitely be prepared to give my puppy/dog mental stimulation and would be willing to do more physical activities than just walking my dog. I bought a pair of snow shoes (I am Canadian) and live out near a lake all year round, so I hope there would be potential activities for us to do. Any mental/physical activities anyone could recommend to help combat the boredom?



Plenty! If you cross country ski you could look into skijoring. No personal experience here, but there are a few folks here who do it. Pulling in general might be something the dog would enjoy. But who knows! Maybe you'll get a fetch crazy dog, or a dog that likes to swim, or one that likes learning tricks, or maybe a couch potato


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Your situation sounds a heck of a lot better than a lot of people who work full time jobs with puppies and leave them crated for MUCH longer than 4-5 hours a day. You're able to come home for lunch and also seem committed to keep up with the dog's needs be it exercise and other things. Not to mention, you have weekends free to do all sorts of things with the dog. Definitely research food puzzles and such for the times that the dog is alone.

You don't have to be a stay at home person to own a puppy, or to own a husky mix puppy.  It will just be A LOT of work. If you think you can handle it with your current work load regarding the job, then by all means go for it. You could also look into daycare during the day so the puppy is getting exercise and socialization. And you are making a great decision by asking others for advice first before going ahead with getting the puppy.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

hsky12 said:


> Thanks for your replies! I will look into getting a young adult dog - seems like it may fit my situation better. I should have mentioned that I would definitely be prepared to give my puppy/dog mental stimulation and would be willing to do more physical activities than just walking my dog. I bought a pair of snow shoes (I am Canadian) and live out near a lake all year round, so I hope there would be potential activities for us to do. Any mental/physical activities anyone could recommend to help combat the boredom?


Still gonna hammer in the no Husky thing lol Sure there is a chance you might find a good one but what if you don't? Also consider most people who have husky and husky mixes have other dogs ( not all ) but this helps a lot. IF your really wanting a husky mix and you do look for a adult that fits your lifestyle it may help getting another dog to keep it company this helps alot.

A husky is....always bored. think of this. They were bred to run for hundreds of miles in the worst most extreme environment pulling a loaded sled with a pack of other dogs. How do you substitute that? There is nothing to compare! Quite simply. Not much will combat boredom. Id recommend looking into another breed! so many breeds that would do great with a full time schedule. Maybe a husky at a different point in your life  They are wonderful dogs for sure! but if you get one with the bad traits ( not all of them have them but many do ) its hell on earth  What about a golden retriever or something?


----------



## hsky12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Well considering that I would not want my dog ripping up house - especially my bed - are there any breeds out there that anyone could recommend, just out of curiosity? I have had Husky's on the brain for a LONG time and hadn't even really considered anything else thus far. I would like a medium sized dog, preferably a breed that would come running with me and do outdoor activities in the winter/summertime.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Fade said:


> Still gonna hammer in the no Husky thing lol A husky is....always bored. think of this. They were bred to run for hundreds of miles in the worst most extreme environment pulling a loaded sled with a pack of other dogs. How do you substitute that? There is nothing to compare! Quite simply. Not much will combat boredom. Id recommend looking into another breed! so many breeds that would do great with a full time schedule. Maybe a husky at a different point in your life  They are wonderful dogs for sure! but if you get one with the bad traits ( not all of them have them but many do ) its hell on earth  What about a golden retriever or something?


Agreeing with this. There are so many other breeds in the rescue system!

One simply can't walk their Husky around the block. Exercising your Husky (physically and mentally) is like a second job for me XD. Make it third if you want to count school as "my job" too.

Although you say that you will walk and take him/her to doggydaycare and all that, Huskies aren't for everyone. They are for like... .0002% of the population. I have a hard time with Bae and he is only a mix and we walk, run, and play like champs. He is still a handful! Many, many Huskies and Husky mixes are in shelters because their previous owners couldn't give them enough time. Then they became demons. Or the owners tried and tried but the Husky still ate their couch. Sometimes, everything you have isn't enough for these guys. Or the Husky has a problem like Bae. He can't be left alone. He simply can't.*

*I've considered rehoming him because its THAT bad. He does ok with having a dog friend at home but that dog is moving out. Then what do I do?! I'll probably have to get another dog. For me (because I like having two dogs despite the many challenges it presents) and for him (so that I can keep him minimally happy and so our house isn't ripped apart).

Edit: Lab mix! Or Pointer mix!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

If I had researched huskies I wouldn't have one laying in my floor chewing up a box.
I'd still have my sheets, my walls, my door frames and my sanity.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I am not really sure about the breeds just gonna name off dogs with similar appearance traits you could explore. Most of these type breeds are very smart and this is what contributes to their boredom

Samoyed , American Eskimo , Shiba Inu, Akita , Alaskan Malamute ( I know some of then have separation anxiety issues but not sure how severe )


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Or what about searching rescues in the area? most rescues know their dogs really well and can pair you up with one. If you tell them your lifestyle they can probably find a perfect fit for you maybe even a husky mix...some rescues are even known to pick a list of dogs for you based on your lifestyle this may really be a good option for you.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> If I had researched huskies I wouldn't have one laying in my floor chewing up a box.
> I'd still have my sheets, my walls, my door frames and my sanity.


Can Bae come over to play with Aleu? He'll bring his chewed up water bottle, a shoe, my curtains, my blinds, a couple sweaters, and a bully stick. He likes to share the destruction with everyone!


----------



## hsky12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Fade said:


> Or what about searching rescues in the area? most rescues know their dogs really well and can pair you up with one. If you tell them your lifestyle they can probably find a perfect fit for you maybe even a husky mix...some rescues are even known to pick a list of dogs for you based on your lifestyle this may really be a good option for you.


This sounds like a great idea. There are quite a few rescues around my area so that shouldn't be too hard!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> Can Bae come over to play with Aleu? He'll bring his chewed up water bottle, a shoe, my curtains, my blinds, a couple sweaters, and a bully stick. He likes to share the destruction with everyone!


thank god my husky doesnt like to destroy objects lol. He has never destroyed stuff like that. he was a crate breaker. he did rip up our floor a few times. ( that was expensive!!!!) and its the peeing and pooping constantly if he is left alone. He will go crazy in the house but his crazy is pulling the blankets off the bed...the dog bed and his toys all thrown around rolling and playing in them. I am lucky he is not a destroyer like that. I think if he didnt have flash he would be more destructive he really calms down having a companion. they are the best of buds. but I renovated my home to be Husky proof so maybe thats why its not so bad...I have a door for every room. complete with Dog proof floors. A A/Ced insulated addition that is dog proof complete with his igloo dog house . its his own 40ft X 10 ft room ( yes its huge lol i will take pics of it after I finish renovating it in the spring I am ripping the walls out and putting in new insulation and going to put dog proof panels up and I have a new air conditioner I just purchased for it to install in the spring time and then I am going to put Pea gravel for the flooring I think ) This room leads into a half acre of 6 ft completely fenced in yard. that was my solution to his issues. and you know what...it worked. lol I am prepared now! also out of thousands of dollars but hey its an investment for future dogs.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I vote for a Lab mix. Shep is a Lab/GSD mix and ran with me [in Texas  ] for the first 3 - 5 years... I was the one that stopped running. I think he could've run in 20 F degree weather, but don't know about sub-zero weather. Labs have a lot of traits like Huskies, but they were bred to be much less independent, and when they get bored ... they fall asleep 

A Lab puppy can be a devil dog if you don't know what to expect (Or even if you DO know what to expect), but a 2- 5 yo adult rescue can quickly adapt to be your perfect dog.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

> Can Bae come over to play with Aleu? He'll bring his chewed up water bottle, a shoe, my curtains, my blinds, a couple sweaters, and a bully stick. He likes to share the destruction with everyone!


I would hate to see her with another dog as destructive as she is.
The world would collapse into itself.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Fade said:


> thank god my husky doesnt like to destroy objects lol. He has never destroyed stuff like that. he was a crate breaker. he did rip up our floor a few times. ( that was expensive!!!!) and its the peeing and pooping constantly if he is left alone. He will go crazy in the house but his crazy is pulling the blankets off the bed...the dog bed and his toys all thrown around rolling and playing in them. I am lucky he is not a destroyer like that. I think if he didnt have flash he would be more destructive he really calms down having a companion. they are the best of buds. but I renovated my home to be Husky proof so maybe thats why its not so bad...I have a door for every room. complete with Dog proof floors. A A/Ced insulated addition that is dog proof complete with his igloo dog house . its his own 40ft X 10 ft room ( yes its huge lol i will take pics of it after I finish renovating it in the spring I am ripping the walls out and putting in new insulation and going to put dog proof panels up and I have a new air conditioner I just purchased for it to install in the spring time and then I am going to put Pea gravel for the flooring I think ) This room leads into a half acre of 6 ft completely fenced in yard. that was my solution to his issues. and you know what...it worked. lol I am prepared now! also out of thousands of dollars but hey its an investment for future dogs.


Wut... I'll definitely want to see photos when you are done!

I moved back in with my dad so we've still no fence and he may or may not let me get a second dog after Pepper moves out. I wish I had a Husky-proof room! I might ask him to change the sunroom into a "dog room" seeing as the cats already ruined it by peeing on the carpet. We'll just remove all the furniture and carpet, put a dog bed in there and toys, toys, toys! See if that can't keep him from being destructo dog when we are gone.

I wish I had fenced in yard of some kind! He runs alright on the invisible fence but I'm always out there with him and I'm always sweating bullets. He's never run it but I can just see it happening for the right squirrel... I'm going to get him a trolley with this pay check maybe and see if I can't put him on that without dying inside. He's only outside with supervision to prevent digging and eating of the pumpkins regardless of whether he's leashed or not.



HollowHeaven said:


> I would hate to see her with another dog as destructive as she is.
> The world would collapse into itself.


Destruction of the world as we know it? At least they would entertain themselves for 15 minutes or so.

Even with all the cray-cray talk about Huskies being demons (its true. thats what they are), I totally want a second one. Like... a Huskier Husky. Am I nuts?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> Wut... I'll definitely want to see photos when you are done!
> 
> I moved back in with my dad so we've still no fence and he may or may not let me get a second dog after Pepper moves out. I wish I had a Husky-proof room! I might ask him to change the sunroom into a "dog room" seeing as the cats already ruined it by peeing on the carpet. We'll just remove all the furniture and carpet, put a dog bed in there and toys, toys, toys! See if that can't keep him from being destructo dog when we are gone.
> 
> ...


the addition is actually was a sunroom at one point... so your sunroom idea might work! We Just needed to ... do it over again. I finally have some ideas of where to go with it. its ok now its dog proof and comfortable but I really wanna work with it and make it a really nice dog kennel. and I also got a new grill and I would like to divide it up so I can use this area for myself too since we have no deck or porch its really my only possible space to put the grill besides the garage lol.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I was and am in a very similar situation as you are - I work full time except for the winter months (Dec - April) my hours get cut, I'm more of an introvert and would rather dedicate my time after work and on weekends with my dog. When looking for a pup a year ago, I told myself that I wanted the following: A puppy, a running buddy (when he is grown and growth plates close), a hiking buddy, a couch potato, energetic up for anything outdoorsy, loyal, intelligent, and sweet. I went onto adoptapet.com looked around and I found my boy! An 8 week old labrador/GSD mix - I adopted him last December. I have taken him to basics and intermediate obedience training. We move onto agility soon. He is soo hyper and has a field type body-leggy, lean, running machine, 65 pounds... Mixes such a labrador, dalmation, pointer, hound, GSD...I think would be a great choice for you! Sounds like whoever you adopt, you will be giving him/her a great & active life!!!


----------

